# What can you do with a broken plastic fork and a piece of yarn?



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

You might be surprised

For those going green, or just spend thrifty recyclers, or anyone looking for a really neat way to introduce yarn crafts without the initial investment of needles and hooks, allow me to present........the broken plastic fork. It's a great little tool that works great and you can't beat the price. Now that I've added one to my collection of yarnning utensils, I can't imagine being without it. Toddlers would be too young to turn loose with them, but in a pinch you could entertain a whole troupe of girl scouts or boy scouts (especially with the recent popularity of para-cord jewelry and accessories). I saw a key chain pattern as a Father's Day gift.

It all began last year when DH took me to our first big yarn event. There was a lady there working furiously fast on a cord without looking at it once while conversing with visitors. Curiosity lead me to investigate and she introduced me to the Lucet. Her husband made them from all sorts of fancy woods and I was almost tempted to purchase a modest model at $18.00 but I just couldn't bring myself to do it.........not with all those yarns to explore.

Then a while back, someone here on KP posted a link on how to make pom poms with a fork.

Other's mentioned I-cords and I tried my hand at that. Knitting them was ok, but tedious and I didn't even want to try it in crochet because of the loose stitches.

You have to love a man who's willing to drop what he's doing on a mere whim that makes absolutely no sense to him whatsoever when you send him into the rain for take out after he just made dinner and you tell him all you want is a plastic fork. Once he arrives home safely with prize in hand, thinking there should be some befitting reward for braving the elements and accomplishing assigned quest, imagine the quizzical look on his brow when you say, "Now break it." He just stood there dripping from the rain, emoting with every fiber of his being, "This does NOT compute!" 

"Just the two tines in the middle, Dear," I told him reassuringly as he patiently complied. Ask me how I know GOD loves me and I will tell you, because HE blessed my life with this man as my husband! Just a few days later, I had another brilliant idea. "Darling, do you remember that fork you got me the other night and what we did with it? Wouldn't it be wonderful if you could make me one just like that out of one of those antler sheds you've got?" 

This man went straight out to his work room and didn't come back in for quite a while. Thinking ahhh oooooooooh, maybe this request went a little too far, I began to get a little concerned that he was gone so long. "Well, it was supposed to be a surprise but I need you to try this out and see if it suits you." (Just a little hint here, if you are right handed, you will need to hold the lucet in your left hand so you can work the "stitches" with your more dexterous right fingers.) He marked everything and got it just right, brought it back for my inspection. That's when it dawned on me that it should be curved and fitted to the opposite hand. " But that's ok Sweety, 'we' can just cut it at the curve and use the bottom half for a whole 'nother baby lucet." 

"Not today," were his only words as he dejectedly turned around and walked back out to his domain.

Without skipping a beat or dropping a stitch I went on working on my new brain storm (or hair-brained) project. It did have to do with hair, a headband made with I-cord from my broken fork lucet.

When he returned, he came bearing gifts with the sweetest countenance on his face and apologetic tone in his voice, "Here, will these do? Sorry I was so grumpy earlier. You've made me so many wonderful hats and things. I should never have complained about making you something." His kindness almost reduced me to tears as images from "Princess Bride" replayed in my mind. I could almost hear Westly's voice echoing, "Aaaaaaaaaaaaas Yooooooooooooou Wissssssssssssssssssssh," as he risked life and limb for his love. Then I remembered "The Gift of the Magi," one of my favorite stories from English Lit.

And that, dear friends, is how a plastic fort turned into something very beautiful indeed!


----------



## kayde (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for your interesting post, now I am intrigued... off to do a search


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

Would make an awesome trade item or gift for someone!!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

That's what I said, Marstamper, when I first laid eyes on these, but he said the antlers were far too hard to come by. If someone had their own sheds maybe.

Sheds being replaced yearly when the animals have their new growth are out there, we just don't have access.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

That is awesome, sounds like he is definitely a keeper!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

I wouldn't know what to do without him, Damama. He has spoiled me for certain.


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Very clever


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> I wouldn't know what to do without him, Damama. He has spoiled me for certain.


That is a good thing! I bet you do your share of spoiling too!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Damama said:


> That is a good thing! I bet you do your share of spoiling too!


Welllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll,

I gotta keep him motivated. 

And what I made for him as a little token of my appreciation will be in the next post. 

:thumbup:


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh you got a love him and his creative side, my DH would just look at me as though I was talking Clingon.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

Please explain how you made the "I" cord. Thank you
I too have a wonderful, awesome husband.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Clever idea, thanks for the tip. :thumbup:


----------



## eileenieg63 (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow!! Great story and amazed by what was created with a broken fork! Can u give instructions please!?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

You have an awesome hubby!


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

I learn something new all the time here! I looked this up on Youtube and it is very interesting. Thanks for posting. :thumbup:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Your husband is a great craftsman. He came up with something for you from a broken fork. Besides what you came up with first. A broken plastic fork. I have plenty of deer antlers around. DH makes guitar picks out of them. Maybe if I show him these he maybe able to make me something similar. If you do not mind me stealing your design. I promise just for me and maybe a gift or to for friends.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

mama879...could I be "one of your friends" (for the lucet?) better yet; I'll pay you for one...


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

With all the time I've lived where there are deer- and moose, caribou, and assorted other horned animals- I've never found a set of sheds. Never. Nor have any of my friends that I've asked- and they are hunters. 

That being said, since I do know a deer hunter or two- who are not into mounting antlers- I'll see if I can get some for you. It's going to cost you, though. You will have to teach me how to do it!

In the meantime, I know this guy that makes things out of wood...


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

There are several You Tube tutorials to choose from but I picked this one because shows two different methods of making the lucet cords.

What I have pictured in this post is made using the second method in this video.

It is so simple once you do the set up at the very beginning.






For the pom poms, just wrap the yarn around the outside two tines until you think it's enough and tie a tight knot in the middle. Then cut the layers of yarn from the outside edges of the tines and fluff it up a bit. Ta Daaa, you have a fuzzy little pom pom. You can even use a regular fork for these. Just lay a few inches of thread in the middle between the two center tines and use it to tie up the center of the wraps. It's very easy and costs nothing extra since everyone has a fork in their house.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

The second versioin looks like a great replacement for an icord. Seems like it may be faster. Then again, I'd have to do two of them to see.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Oooooooooooooh it is MUCH easier and faster, Lisa, and the way Jimmy sands down, smooths and finishes the antler it is a tactile pleasure to use as well. Not at all like using the DPNs.

I like not having the sharp pointy ends to contend with so I can carry it around in my pocket or knitting bag and not worry so about it slipping through. Also safer for car travel while you're ridding and you don't have to look at it once you've done a few loops.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Your husband is a great craftsman. He came up with something for you from a broken fork. Besides what you came up with first. A broken plastic fork. I have plenty of deer antlers around. DH makes guitar picks out of them. Maybe if I show him these he maybe able to make me something similar. If you do not mind me stealing your design. I promise just for me and maybe a gift or to for friends.


mama879, I've looked everywhere I can think of for antlers, at flea markets, on line, in trade and historical re-enactment papers trying to find them for him. Finding a hunter willing to give them up for sale or trade is next to impossible.

If we had them, he would be more than willing to make more. So if people have access to them and want one made they can contact me here in a pm.

I got the idea while researching the history. They say the vikings used them and some were made out of hollowed bones so the cord came down through the length of the center.

That didn't appeal to me, but I really do enjoy the feel of the antler as a tool in my hand. The fact that it's natural, simple and recycled makes it a treasure in my tool box.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I want one of those!!!!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

I've just asked DH to make me an even smaller one to make laces and shoe string widths. One lady I talked to said she hasn't bought shoe strings for her family in over 25 years. She makes her own and her children and grandchildren love them and they are are close to indestructible.

If there is enough interest and someone's got antlers, I'm pretty sure I could sweet talk him into making some more.

Let me know and I will see what I can do.

:thumbup:


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Pearl,on the first glance it looked rather painful to me,but hey what a clever idea to think of the fork then your Darling Husband producing this for you..Did i hear you are Knitting the Night Cap for him.Mx


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

amudaus said:


> Pearl,on the first glance it looked rather painful to me,but hey what a clever idea to think of the fork then your Darling Husband producing this for you..Did i hear you are Knitting the Night Cap for him.Mx


Thanks amudaus,

Yes, the night cap is a must on my list of projects to do for him. The cotton I bought is sitting right here next to me, but for some reason, I just haven't been able to kick in into gear and get it going.

Have you made one yet?

I'd love to hear about it and see pictures if someone here on KP has finished one.


----------



## babysnapdragon (Nov 14, 2012)

Have just shown this to my husband including the YouTube video. I too am blessed with a really talented other half. Guess who has yet another project to get his teeth into!


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

I've gotta get me one of these! Dh unfortunately is not good with making things, but I know a man who is..........


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh, wow. You and hubby say sweetie and dear and stuff all the time> my very German/Czech raised man surely is not into that. Never since the day we married 33 yrs ago. I miss it. I am more English.


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Gee how do you women get hubbies to do knitting type work for you? Mine is always fixing tractors and hay balers and big machines, sorting sheep ( I help with the sheep). But don't ask him to do or fix anything in the house. Not at all.


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you for posting this info. I've learned something new after watching the you tube video. Your husband did a beautiful job on the antlers too.


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

Loved it! What a great story teller you are!!!
Now, how does the thingy work?


----------



## Oldesttm (Jul 4, 2012)

What I want to know is...do you write for a living and if not, why not!


----------



## mary139 (Jul 24, 2011)

Such a fun story to read and a great idea. Believe it or not, some pet food stores sell antlers. Our dogs love to gnaw on them. They are very hard and last forever. A bit pricey but are hard as a rock and will last a very long time.


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome! Love the story and learning something new! Found this link too:


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

My dear PearlofGreatPrice, are we not fortunate to be blessed with such good DHs?! I love your creativeness with the fork, but the horn lucets are priceless. Thanks for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

You have a caring and awesome husband and a super idea! Would you please make a video or picture demo on how to use this to make a cord etc. I'm very interested! My awesome husband of 59 years doesn't go to his workshop any more, but I can get a plastic fork!


----------



## BoBo (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds great, but what are the instructions for flowers and pom poms. Thank you.


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Right on, write on. There are lots of publishers who would like to get ahold of you and not cost much but give all kinds a support for good writers like you. Just need a little confidence in yourself, to do it.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

As soon as I saw "broken fork" and "yarn," I thought "lucet!"

Those are BEAUTIFUL! Your husband is a genius! I love what he did with them! 

To answer a question above: a lucet is a two stitch knitting machine. It is used to make a two stitch I-cord, and it fits in your pocket!

Make a backward loop cast on over one tine, wrap the yarn around the next tine, and above the one you just cast on. Pull the cast-on loop over the strand above it, and tighten down the loop below it until it's snug, but not really tight. Continuing in the same direction, wrap the working yarn above the loop on tine, pull the loop over and tighten, etc, etc.

I taught myself to do this with no instruction, and later found out that I'm doing it backward from everybody else, in other words, looking down from the tine end, I wrap clockwise instead of counterclockwise. It works fine either way, and I think this is easier for a right-hander like me, so I didn't switch. Try both ways and see what you like.


----------



## 25789 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, Ms. PearlofGreatPrice.....You should have been a writer. (or are you already one) Absolutely love your story. 
I am one of those fortunate enough to have a husband who will hop in the car when I have a whim to buy more stash. Usually, if I time it right, he will also suggest we stop somewhere "for a bite to eat" since we are already out and about.


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Are you kidding? My husband will take me out to eat anytime (because then he gets to overstuff himself while I try to feed him less...).. but good God don't allow him near any shoppping or stashes . Am presently sorting out 33 yrs of stash which has taken over our house and I have been secreting away from him all this time, until we cannot walk thru house anymore. Nuff is finally nuff, embarrassing. Belong on tv hoarders shows. They had one I saw once hoarding quilters and friends came to help get rid of huge stash of quilting supplies.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

You are such a lucky woman with a man like that, may God bless you both. !!!!!!!


----------



## Audrone (Jun 5, 2013)

Wonderful story. My son creates with driftwood. This will be his next challenge!


----------



## Saint Paul of Tsarsus (Feb 2, 2013)

At first, I thought this was going to be a funny KP Forum joke. . . but when I clicked I found out how wrong I was! This if very cool stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

Hipoldfarmgirl said:


> Gee how do you women get hubbies to do knitting type work for you? Mine is always fixing tractors and hay balers and big machines, sorting sheep ( I help with the sheep). But don't ask him to do or fix anything in the house. Not at all.


There is only so much time in a day. It sounds like you have a keeper in him with all of the things he does. I love a man who can "fix" things - am blessed to have one myself.


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

Oldesttm said:


> What I want to know is...do you write for a living and if not, why not!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Saint Paul of Tsarsus (Feb 2, 2013)

If you have sheep he is helping with knitting!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

You entertained us all this morning, bless you and bless that wonderful husband of yours. 

I think the first video with the looser cord would be great for a felting project, I needed something like that for the little bag I made in Gin-red's felting class. It is sitting here without a handle. 



:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Your DH is so so sweet.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Sweet and I mean your hubby and the tool!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

And I an a "Wooooow" clever. Thanks for sharing.
Karen


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

that is awesome!


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Very nice, thanks for a lesson for today. Always learning something.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

As an energetic child my grandparents were always looking for a way to get and keep me quiet for a little while. My grandfather put several nails in a wooden sewing spool and I made something like these cords with that. Somehow I wrapped the yarn in and out of the nails and pulled the cord through the hole in the center of the spool. This reminds me so much of that. Wonder if anyone knows how to do those spools? Please let me know if you do.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Would you believe I can't even find a plastic fork in my kitchen,  spoons yes, Will have to think of something else to use.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is incredible I love your use of the antlers.. hmmm I wonder if hubby would miss one of his forks off his elk antlers?? He'd have my hide for sure.. but I live where if your lucky you can find some very nice ones... depending on the time of the year... Now I just need to research what time of the year do the drop them.. my guess would be spring so they would be good and strong by the fall... 
Back to your lucet!!! it is beautiful... your husband really did a piece of art with those... I have a forked horn somewhere I thought would make a great corner turner... I need to pull it out and clean it up... I have a box of all the different places we have lived... its in the Twickenham box!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Dlclose said:


> As an energetic child my grandparents were always looking for a way to get and keep me quiet for a little while. My grandfather put several nails in a wooden sewing spool and I made something like these cords with that. Somehow I wrapped the yarn in and out of the nails and pulled the cord through the hole in the center of the spool. This reminds me so much of that. Wonder if anyone knows how to do those spools? Please let me know if you do.


http://www.sweaterscapes.com/spool.htm

is this what you are looking for?


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing a very lovely story - you are indeed blessed with a very dear husband - definitely a keeper ;-) Never heard of these before, but I love how the antler lucets look. Am also intrigued and am going to go look them up


----------



## missvonniev (Mar 27, 2011)

I wonder whether this would work with wire, for those interested in knitted jewelry.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, have a set of antlers from the buck my hubby shot in the 1980's.. should I? nah... Maybe he will get another. This one is mounted and proudly stored in the Garage. My son had someone cover the skull portion with leather. Nah...
I'll try the broken fork, first....
Thanks for sharing it's a great idea, my brother-in-law could make them, if I supply the antlers...Nah...LOL


----------



## kateb660 (Apr 27, 2013)

Your DH is marvelous! I can see the dripping rain the horror in his eyes... you want me to do what? And to think he finally found that very, very special project he had been waiting for, for 25 years. His creations had been hidden and waiting for just this moment. You two have something very special...sorry got misty eyed. God bless!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

You folks are so blessed with kind husbands....be thankful for them!


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Thank you for your beautiful story! I showed my dear wonderful husband what your DWH made and said, "I want this!" I'm going to ask my nephew-in-law to bring me some deer antlers from his next hunting trip.

I also copied the link to the youtube video and sent it to my friend. She will be leaving soon for Tijuana on a mission with her church. She runs a program for mothers and her son (just graduated from college) will run a day program for children and teens. This is a great craft project for both groups as the materials are inexpensive and easy to come by and it's fast & easy to learn & do. I have a suitcase full of yarn that I'll be donating to them and they can just wash & recycle the plastic forks that the group will be using for meals.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Pearl-Those are great. Good thinking. And what a true gem of a husband you have-a real keeper!! Denise


----------



## llander (Mar 7, 2011)

That is just awesome! Thanks for posting this. You have a great husband and so do I. I am going to show this to him and I just know he will be able to make one for me out of wood as he loves woodworking. And I love your Princess Bride reference, one of my all-time favorite books!


----------



## llander (Mar 7, 2011)

My mouse is acting up! It keeps clicking doubles of everything, hmmm, maybe its time to buy a new one. Did not know how to delete this second post so I edited it. Is it not possible to delete a message once it is posted?


----------



## mona fait (May 31, 2013)

pretty darn neat


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Just had a wild idea. What about using the wishbove from a turkey? ;-)


----------



## sonnie71 (Feb 11, 2013)

Your husbands work is really a piece of art. I have a friend who is very good at woodworking and everytime I ask him to make something that would help me (pompom maker etc) he is able to come up with a design that works well. But your husbands work is really extraordinary.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

What fun! On to the kitchen to find a plastic fork!

Thank you,
DonnaK


----------



## Mary-Anne (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh I am so excited. My husband just went downstairs to see if he could find something to make one for me. What a neat tool. Thank you so much for sharing with us. 
I love this site and all the wonderful suggestions you ladies put on it
Thanks again


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

I agree it is wonderful the things accomplished over this website.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

PiggiesMom said:


> Just had a wild idea. What about using the wishbove from a turkey? ;-)


Wishbone would probably work....right up until it became so brittle that it breaks.
Jane


----------



## musing crow (Nov 16, 2012)

Now that man is a keeper! I'd snap up an antler made one just to admire it! Excellent post. Thank you for taking the time - what a great idea!


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

llander said:


> That is just awesome! Thanks for posting this. You have a great husband and so do I. I am going to show this to him and I just know he will be able to make one for me out of wood as he loves woodworking. And I love your Princess Bride reference, one of my all-time favorite books!


My DWH (Dear Wonderful Husband) just came by with a pencil and paper and said, "Now what does this thing you want me to make look like?". We're all so blessed to have such wonderful husbands! I love the Princess Bride...has to be my favorite movie of all time. Haven't read the book, yet, but the movie is a classic....has to have more quotable lines than any movie.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

GypsyC1225 said:


> Please explain how you made the "I" cord. Thank you
> I too have a wonderful, awesome husband.


Yes please also do you make the pom poms right onto the hat sorry I just can not picture it


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I am a widow but my woodworking son offered to make one for me. 

We are all blessed to have such great men in our lives. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

Very interesting to read thank u.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, what an interesting writer you are! Your husband is a great man! You must also be a loving wife to him. I too, am Blessed with a wonderful husband. I really like the idea of a homemade lucet. I must investigate how to use one. Thank you for the wonderful story, photos and inspiration!


----------



## Tareca (Oct 18, 2012)

I bought one of these little tools years ago at a craft fair. The man making the cord made it look so easy that I thought I would give it a try. I am afraid I am no good at it. Never managed more than a couple of inches before it all goes terribly wrong. Thank the gods I can crochet!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Dlclose said:


> As an energetic child my grandparents were always looking for a way to get and keep me quiet for a little while. My grandfather put several nails in a wooden sewing spool and I made something like these cords with that. Somehow I wrapped the yarn in and out of the nails and pulled the cord through the hole in the center of the spool. This reminds me so much of that. Wonder if anyone knows how to do those spools? Please let me know if you do.


I, too, would like to know how to use one. I have one stored away in my sewing box and don't know how to use it.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

You must be a very special person to have such a special husband who appreciates what you have made him. I, too, am blessed with a special husband. We had been married about 6 years when I came home from work one day to a beautiful bouquet of roses on the dining room table. I started racking my head to come up with what these could be for. It wasn't our anniversary or my birthday. Finally, I read the card and it said, "Just because I love you, Happy Friday." When I was pregnant with our first baby, one evening I was craving a fudge bar. he took right off to go to the store to get me one. He is now an upholsterer and I do not sew other than a little hand sewing like sewing on a button or fixing a hem. A few months ago I wanted to make some fleece baby blankets and had a pattern book for crochet edgings. I asked my husband if he would cut out the material for me and also punch holes around the edge so I could crochet into the holes to do the edging. He took the materials right down to his shop (in our basement) and they were ready in no time. He had a sore finger from pushing one of my knitting needles through the fabric to make so many holes, but he didn't complain much. There was enough fleece left over to make burp cloths and he was able to cut and sew those for me which gave me wonderful baby gifts of matching burp cloths for each blanket. Yes, my hubby has been a keeper and we celebrated 48 years of marriage on April 3rd.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> I, too, would like to know how to use one. I have one stored away in my sewing box and don't know how to use it.


http://www.sweaterscapes.com/spool.htm


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a clever idea and what a clever man you have!


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

All these fine men deserve a day like Father's Day...tomorrow.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

You are a blessed woman.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Here are step-by-step instructions on how to use a lucet:

http://kws.atlantia.sca.org/photos/lucet/

If you want a lucet, but don't have someone to make one for you, here's another link:

http://lucettelady.50megs.com/

These people also know how to do lucet, and they're a good resource for instructions, too.

More lucets here: http://lucets.com/lucets.html

These people have taken the lucet a step further with a bobbin that can go over the tines of the fork to keep the thread from sliding off. It's a multipage site, and you need to look around to find everything.

http://www.thelucet.co.uk/index.htm

Here's a video on how to do it: 




Someone mentioned using a wishbone, but it's really too lightweight and fragile. It IS the right shape, though!

Personally, I like the lucets without a handle better. The handle doesn't help or hinder, but it does keep the lucet from fitting in your pocket as well.

If you want to use your lucetted cord for lacing, aglets help. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aglet

If you want to look for aglets on the internet, try looking for bolo cord tips. There are some at the top of this page: http://www.erockshop.com/Bolo_Tie_Supplies_s/41.htm

You can use needle and thread to sew these on, or the the thread you used to make the cord with. at the end of the cord.

Scroll down for some glue-on aglets: 
https://shop.rings-things.com/cart/pc/Bolo-Tips-Bolo-Slides-Bolo-Backs-c1287.htm

If you want to use your cord to hang a pendant and make a necklace, check out the bead cord ends at Fire Mountain Gems. They have ones that you squeeze on with pliers, and ones that are glued on.

http://www.firemountaingems.com/search/?Keywords=cord+ends

This should keep you busy for a while.


----------



## orkchild (Jun 10, 2013)

you mean peg or spool knitting you can buy circles for hats and socks and long or serpintine boards to make afgans


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Dlclose said:


> As an energetic child my grandparents were always looking for a way to get and keep me quiet for a little while. My grandfather put several nails in a wooden sewing spool and I made something like these cords with that. Somehow I wrapped the yarn in and out of the nails and pulled the cord through the hole in the center of the spool. This reminds me so much of that. Wonder if anyone knows how to do those spools? Please let me know if you do.


That sounds like a noose knot in macrame? Is that what you did? Curious


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Pearl of Great Price what a wonderful husband you have. If you can and are willing will you give us instructions on how to do this?


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Janana said:


> Pearl of Great Price what a wonderful husband you have. If you can and are willing will you give us instructions on how to do this?


Links to instructions have been posted a few posts before yours.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for this story! Very life-affirming and lovely! The loveliest part is your relationship! You, indeed, are blessed! Thank you!


----------



## Pat S. (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey Dlclose 

I used to make those cords on a wooden spool, too. I didn't use a needle to move the yarn though as in the pictures Patsy
Ruth sent. I used a large spool, 4 small finishing nails, fine yarn and a small crochet hook to move the yarn. I think I still have one someplace in my old tools. Next time I need a cord, I'll have to look it up. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Pat S. said:


> Hey Dlclose
> 
> I used to make those cords on a wooden spool, too. I didn't use a needle to move the yarn though as in the pictures Patsy
> Ruth sent. I used a large spool, 4 small finishing nails, fine yarn and a small crochet hook to move the yarn. I think I still have one someplace in my old tools. Next time I need a cord, I'll have to look it up. Thanks for reminding me.


The pictures I sent were the same thing. the instructions said to lift the loop off the nail with a tapestry needle or crochet hook. It was not used as a sewing aid. Just for lifting, same as you would use the crochet hook.


----------



## krafty ev (Apr 28, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> http://www.sweaterscapes.com/spool.htm
> 
> is this what you are looking for?


Wow, how did you find this site? There are some free patterns for awesome intarsia sweaters on the site. Thanks!

:thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

krafty ev said:


> Wow, how did you find this site? There are some free patterns for awesome intarsia sweaters on the site. Thanks!
> 
> :thumbup:


I googled spool knitting. Can't take too much credit. I wasn't even looing for patterns. I agree they do have some great patterns though.


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

At Hobby Lobby (here in Michigan) they sell good strong plastic spools for spool knitting. I surely did it too as a child, lots.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

llander said:


> My mouse is acting up! It keeps clicking doubles of everything, hmmm, maybe its time to buy a new one. Did not know how to delete this second post so I edited it. Is it not possible to delete a message once it is posted?


No, it's not. You did exactly the right thing.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, it's not. You did exactly the right thing.


Do you have a mouse with a roller ball?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Damama said:


> Do you have a mouse with a roller ball?


Yes, but not in use right now. I won't share it with my darling; he doesn't like it. When _my_ computer returns to service, I'll be back to my trackball.


----------



## Polly's Mum (Nov 7, 2012)

I saw stuff about lucetting a few years ago on the internet, and didn't have one, and wasn't going to buy one, so went outside and chose a smallish forked twig, sanded the rough edges down a bit and hey, presto, I was lucetting!! It didn't have a hole in it, just pull the tail down on side of the handle. It makes a sort of square cord which is useful for decorating things. I even prepared a whole lot a couple of years ago, to take down to our local Teach-in day, and lots of women took one home. I found that if the twigs were a bit wide, I would let them dry with a rubber band pulling them in. it works well! Costs nothing! You had better not show your husband this letter... How wonderful to have such a helpful mate!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Polly's Mum said:


> I saw stuff about lucetting a few years ago on the internet, and didn't have one, and wasn't going to buy one, so went outside and chose a smallish forked twig, sanded the rough edges down a bit and hey, presto, I was lucetting!! It didn't have a hole in it, just pull the tail down on side of the handle. It makes a sort of square cord which is useful for decorating things. I even prepared a whole lot a couple of years ago, to take down to our local Teach-in day, and lots of women took one home. I found that if the twigs were a bit wide, I would let them dry with a rubber band pulling them in. it works well! Costs nothing! You had better not show your husband this letter... How wonderful to have such a helpful mate!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MargieP (Apr 19, 2013)

What a lovely story, lovely hubbie and delightful little objects as a result. Well done, both of you.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Lostarts, thank you for all those links, have them all saved ready for action.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Polly's Mum said:


> I saw stuff about lucetting a few years ago on the internet, and didn't have one, and wasn't going to buy one, so went outside and chose a smallish forked twig, sanded the rough edges down a bit and hey, presto, I was lucetting!! It didn't have a hole in it, just pull the tail down on side of the handle. It makes a sort of square cord which is useful for decorating things. I even prepared a whole lot a couple of years ago, to take down to our local Teach-in day, and lots of women took one home. I found that if the twigs were a bit wide, I would let them dry with a rubber band pulling them in. it works well! Costs nothing! You had better not show your husband this letter... How wonderful to have such a helpful mate!!


Thank you that solves my problem, I will be gardening today for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## Donnaj65 (Sep 26, 2012)

Very interesting. Would love to be able to see how you do the cord item. I have used the plastic fork idea to make a really small bow to embellish a hand made card.


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

I was cleaning and found a HUGE spool knitting device. found a ball of variegated yarn with it, I must have planned to use or have me kids use at the time. Buried way at the back of our 
"porch" which use to once be a porch now in limbo waiting to become a useable room when gets a finished floor. Full of junk and a piano. I used to use my embroidery sewing machine out there (a Pfaff, good old metal strong one from 1980's). Instead I sew at the back of next room , "dining room" which hasn't been dined in since 2003. Digging into 10 years of buildup there. Thank goodness our cats have kept the mice at bay. 

Anyway, the message is spool knitting spools are available in all sizes and even designed for use with metal thread to make jewelry; I have one of those too.


----------



## babysnapdragon (Nov 14, 2012)

I have found another item that could be adapted for use. We use a large wooden 3 pronged fork for cooking with. The distance between each of the tines is identical to the width of a standard plastic fork. The handle of the fork is flat and very easy to turn in your handin order to twist it around for each stitch. As my fork is many years old it is very soft to handle. There is also a hole at the bottom of the handle to put the wool through....but it would be easy enough to drill another one higher up. I also have a 2 tined olive wood salad fork that is just as useable.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

babysnapdragon said:


> I have found another item that could be adapted for use. We use a large wooden 3 pronged fork for cooking with. The distance between each of the tines is identical to the width of a standard plastic fork. The handle of the fork is flat and very easy to turn in your handin order to twist it around for each stitch. As my fork is many years old it is very soft to handle. There is also a hole at the bottom of the handle to put the wool through....but it would be easy enough to drill another one higher up. I also have a 2 tined olive wood salad fork that is just as useable.[/quote
> 
> SO, would you use just the outer 2 tines and skip the middle one on the 3-pronged fork, OR just by-pass it? Other ideas, really appreciated. Love this "brain-storming"!


----------



## babysnapdragon (Nov 14, 2012)

I would remove the outer tine and work with the 2 remaining. The middle one would get in the way. It does beg the question what happens if this cord is made with tines that are wider apart. i.e take out the middle tine and see what happens! I have not tried this yet and do not have the time/tine (ha ha) to do so just now.But the 2 pronged olive wood salad fork is perfect because olive wood is so smooth,


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

babysnapdragon said:


> I would remove the outer tine and work with the 2 remaining. The middle one would get in the way. It does beg the question what happens if this cord is made with tines that are wider apart. i.e take out the middle tine and see what happens! I have not tried this yet and do not have the time/tine (ha ha) to do so just now.But the 2 pronged olive wood salad fork is perfect because olive wood is so smooth,


Thanks! Now it is clear. Love this sight. Have used the spools, as a kid, but had not known about a Lucett. Checked the videos and learned! So glad to learn something unknown and new! Glad this was all posted, and the thread begun! Thanks to all!


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

Weird fact time.... Lucets are Viking, although the cord produced is nothing like Nalbinding, which is the Viking equivalent of knitting. I bought mine in the House of Mannanan, in Peel on the Isle of Man, which is a local museum which has a lot of Viking history and stories. It's got a full size replica of a Viking longboat in it, which is way cool!


----------



## niru (Oct 3, 2012)

wow! beautiful video. thank you.


----------



## Saint Paul of Tsarsus (Feb 2, 2013)

Dear betsyknit,

To whom were you directing the question, "What I want to know is, do you write for a living or not, and if not why not". . . or words to that effect?

Paula Mahinske, aka St. Paul of Tsarsus


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

I am very surprised by this. When my daughter was little I took a bobbin and nailed four nails around it on the top. Then I showed her what I remembered someone taught me to put the stitches around each nail and behold there was a very tiny scarf.
I cannot figure out how do you do it with two prongs and a hole? Can you please explain, it's so interesting. Thanks
Yasmina B


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

YasminaB said:


> I am very surprised by this. When my daughter was little I took a bobbin and nailed four nails around it on the top. Then I showed her what I remembered someone taught me to put the stitches around each nail and behold there was a very tiny scarf.
> I cannot figure out how do you do it with two prongs and a hole? Can you please explain, it's so interesting. Thanks
> Yasmina B


Hi! There is a video posted earlier in this thread. Inspiring! It is easy, once you get the picture of what they are doing. This has been a GREAT thread, that KP is so famous for!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> Yes please also do you make the pom poms right onto the hat sorry I just can not picture it


Wow, I wasn't expect such an overwhelming response to this post, Ladies (and gents). We went a few towns over to meet PiggiesMom yesterday and were gone all day celebrating Father's Day. It was our first opportunity to meet a friend in person from KP and we had a wonderful time. The women talked knitting and the men talked cooking and shared recipes. We made new friends and explored new territories based on a knitting field trip. What could be more fun?

Back to the pom poms.............

I was just trying a little creative photography with the baby hat. That pom pom was made with the plastic fork pictured, but you could use a regular fork just as easily for pom poms. Just wrap the yarn around the fork until it is as thick as you like it and tie a piece of yarn, string, around the middle very tightly so no yarn slips out. Embroidery thread works best. Using the same yarn as the pom pom tends to leave a little line in the middle where you tied the string. Leave the string long enough on both ends to sew it onto the hat with a tapestry needle. Weave your ends in and you're done. Viola!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Who knew antlers have such good uses. I use them for dog chews. Bones are dangerous in many ways, not the least of which is splinters collecting in the stomach and requiring surgery. My friend uses raw bones, which she gets from the butcher and she says they won't splinter but I have had them get wedged on the dogs' jaw and over the tongue--I just don't like to take chances. My dogs love the antlers and they last a long time. If you are fortunate enough to have grandchildren living on wooded property, you can get them to go "hunting" for the antler sheds. Otherwise, you will have to pay a terrible price at the pet store for just a little piece. I just thought I should post this on our new dog thread, so if you follow that, you will see this in 2 places.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

"What I want to know is...do you write for a living and if not, why not!"

Oldesttm

"Right on, write on. There are lots of publishers who would like to get ahold of you and not cost much but give all kinds a support for good writers like you. Just need a little confidence in yourself, to do it."

Hipoldfarmgirl

"Well, Ms. PearlofGreatPrice.....You should have been a writer. (or are you already one) Absolutely love your story."

carol zinn

"Loved it! What a great story teller you are!!!
Now, how does the thingy work?"

Clelita

"Such a fun story to read and a great idea."

mary139

"Awesome! Love the story and learning something new!"

zbangle

"Wow, what an interesting writer you are! Your husband is a great man! You must also be a loving wife to him. I too, am Blessed with a wonderful husband. I really like the idea of a homemade lucet. I must investigate how to use one. Thank you for the wonderful story, photos and inspiration!"

raindancer

"Thanks for this story! Very life-affirming and lovely! The loveliest part is your relationship! You, indeed, are blessed! Thank you!"

mthrift

"What a lovely story, lovely hubbie and delightful little objects as a result. Well done, both of you."

MargieP

*Just wanted to voice a special "Thank You" to all those of you encouraging me to write. So far, KP is my creative outlet for favorite pastimes. Writing has always been a part of who I am, but making money at it is still on my "to do" list.

A crocheter since childhood, knitting is something I've only recently attempted with all the help from our wonderful KP family.

It seems all my passions revolve around being able to "spin a good yarn."

KP has given me so much, this is my way of giving back.

Blessings to each and every one of you

There will be a book eventually, sooner than later I hope. 

Oh, and DH has wonderfully consented to making more lucets. It didn't even require much arm twisting. He just says he needs the antlers and shipping charges covered and he will work for antlers.

In other words, send him enough for what you want made into a lucet and send an extra antler for him to keep as payment for his work.*

Just send us a pm.


----------



## jlaulett (Nov 27, 2012)

What a sweetheart you found, and the tool he made for you is a thing of beauty as well as being useful.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

jlaulett said:


> What a sweetheart you found, and the tool he made for you is a thing of beauty as well as being useful.


Thank you so much. You've summed up the whole thing quite succinctly.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

